# Question- Via/S3g UniChrome Pro IGP



## ShadowMaker

Ok well I read around how that graphics card sucks.. ( I have it  )
Well, I'm wondering if it is somehow possible to have a fix for it? Or mabye install a new driver with out having to put down $, (just by installing of the net mostly is what I want to go for)

Oo well when ever I run something 3Dish they will run but the screen will mess up making it like impossible to see anything because the colors and stuff are kinda out of place moving or just messed up, then I will have to reboot to have my computer back to normal.

Umm so can anyone help me out?


----------



## Rebellion88

Hello and welcome to TSF,

The graphics you currently have are integrated not dedicated, which means they share your systems resources and therefore are far from ideal for games and graphic intense applications. Having said that, its perfectly fine for office applications and surfing the web. It will probably run older games around 3/4 years old nothing thats came out in the last few years anyway. 

Please can you list the make and model of your system and specifications if possible please. 

Heres a list of models for the drivers, but without knowing the model of your computer I can't be exact, http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1160


----------



## ShadowMaker

Thanks for the welcome,

Ok here is some/ well most info about my computer

System-
Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 2

Cisnet (PC)

AMD Sempron(tm) Processor
3100+
1.80 GHz, 448 MB of RAM
Physical Address Extension 

Adapter
VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
I think It's version K8M800
Not really sure but where can you check to see which type it is?


----------



## ebackhus

The UniChrome II Pro chipset is integrated into the K8M800 and K8N800 chipsets from VIA. They offer a 200Mhz 128-bit DirectX 7 graphics engine with 2 pixel pipelines. No support for pixel or vertex shaders is included with this chip. It also lacks Hardware TnL which is part of the DirectX 7 specification, so the chip should really be classed as DirectX 6. It also features a hardware-based MPEG2 decode engine.

The most recent games I've run on this chip were World of Warcraft and Guild Wars. Both ran decently at 1024x768 but required that color depth be turned down to 16-bit, textures at a minimum, and no other graphical effects be allowed.


----------



## TheMatt

You should increase game performance by upgrading the RAM to 1 GB or even 2 GB. Also, download Cacheman and set the profile to games.
http://www.download.com/3000-2094-10018600.html


----------



## ShadowMaker

TheMatt said:


> You should increase game performance by upgrading the RAM to 1 GB or even 2 GB. Also, download Cacheman and set the profile to games.
> http://www.download.com/3000-2094-10018600.html



How can I upgrade my RAM?
Oh and do I have to pay for it, (Most likely but still just asking)
Edit well I looked at some tuts and I guess you have to buy it,


----------



## TheMatt

It says its shareware, but I have had it on my computer well past the trial period and its never asked for a registration code or anything. Odd.

As for the RAM, you do have to buy it. Your computer takes DDR 333 MHz SO-DIMMs, but it can also take DDR 400 MHz SO-DIMMs. Your computer does not support dual channel.


----------



## ShadowMaker

Well, is it somehow possible to fix my graphics card (or mabye install a new one, not the chip but install a new one) 

Oh idk I was trying to run cs 1.6 but it wouldn't load up with cacheman? I did set it to game, also Cs 1.6 does work in software mode just opengl is the mode I wanted to see if it will run or not.


----------



## Rebellion88

I'm afraid you cannot upgrade a notebooks graphics card, only a very small few allow this option. I see no reason why 1.6 shouldn't work with your current graphics card and the extra RAM will defiantly boost your systems performance.


----------



## TheMatt

If you go to 2 GB of RAM and cut the resolution down to 1024 x 768, CS:1.6 should go OK.


----------



## Rebellion88

If your that desperate you could go all the way down to 640x480 for 1.6 may not look as nice but will be certainly playable.


----------



## ShadowMaker

Rebellion88 said:


> I'm afraid you cannot upgrade a notebooks graphics card, only a very small few allow this option. I see no reason why 1.6 shouldn't work with your current graphics card and the extra RAM will defiantly boost your systems performance.



I don't own a notebook, I have this graphics card on my normal computer...?
and I should try get more RAM sometime soon.



Rebellion88 said:


> If your that desperate you could go all the way down to 640x480 for 1.6 may not look as nice but will be certainly playable.



Naw, cs 1.6 works fine if run into software mode. I was meaning about other games. What I ment on 1.6 was a example cause software mode just makes the graphics a bit cheaper but keeps the screen displayable.


----------



## TheMatt

This is a desktop? Then you can upgrade the graphics card one way or another. Run Everest from my sig and create a report in either TXT or HTML format. 

To attach the report, click Go Advanced and scroll down to the Manage Attachements button. Please do NOT copy and paste the report into your response.


----------



## ShadowMaker

TheMatt said:


> This is a desktop? Then you can upgrade the graphics card one way or another. Run Everest from my sig and create a report in either TXT or HTML format.
> 
> To attach the report, click Go Advanced and scroll down to the Manage Attachements button. Please do NOT copy and paste the report into your response.



Yeah well it's a desktop :smile:
Well, I created it in TXT format, here's the attachment.


----------



## TheMatt

Ah ha! You have an AGP Slot. You do have a lot of upgrade options there.

What power supply do you have? I would look at a combo like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150233
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


----------



## ShadowMaker

TheMatt said:


> Ah ha! You have an AGP Slot. You do have a lot of upgrade options there.
> 
> What power supply do you have? I would look at a combo like this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150233
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371002


whooaa xD that be off 380$ from buying a brand new vista pc (just the modem/brain that comes with working graphix card)

lol thanks for the help  though I might not really go buy it cause gettin the money wont be easy and my sis does not want me playing games on this comp  which I still play anyways but, would it be possible to install a new graphix card (with out buying a chip but just installing a diff one on a computer)

but anyways, you guys all are great help :smile:. Thanks alot! Your support is much appreciated.


----------



## TheMatt

You can get a less expensive combo:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127219


----------



## ShadowMaker

TheMatt said:


> You can get a less expensive combo:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127219



Not bad, I would get that combo, though gotta wait till whenever I get me a job, I hope I start working this winter or earlier, lol i'm only turning 15 that beith the problem you know? (I think I should get me a labtop instead or something idk)


----------



## TheMatt

I wouldn't get a laptop only because you will have very limited upgrade options. If you stick with your current desktop, you can upgrade one or two components at a time, and eventually upgrade the motherboard. However, I would upgrade the motherboard at the same time so you can go PCIe.

I would start saving up. If you are familiar with computers, maybe you can get a job at a computer store. If you do, you will likely make a lot more than working at a supermarket even if its your first job. Look at the local shops.

If you only want to upgrade the PSU and video card, then I would look into this for a future platform upgrade:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128051

You will be able to upgrade the CPU to a Core 2 Duo. The E4400 would work well with that board.


----------



## ShadowMaker

TheMatt said:


> I wouldn't get a laptop only because you will have very limited upgrade options. If you stick with your current desktop, you can upgrade one or two components at a time, and eventually upgrade the motherboard. However, I would upgrade the motherboard at the same time so you can go PCIe.
> 
> I would start saving up. If you are familiar with computers, maybe you can get a job at a computer store. If you do, you will likely make a lot more than working at a supermarket even if its your first job. Look at the local shops.
> 
> If you only want to upgrade the PSU and video card, then I would look into this for a future platform upgrade:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128051
> 
> You will be able to upgrade the CPU to a Core 2 Duo. The E4400 would work well with that board.


Oh I see, that could work.
Oh yeah well i'm pretty familar with computers (but the insides xD)
Working at a computer store would be good money? Evan for my age?


----------



## TheMatt

Yep. I am still in high school. Minimum Wage here in MA is higher than the national minimum wage, but I still make more than the minimum wage.

See the monster in the my system box at the left? <<< I started saving the money I earned from working in mid June, and I was able to purchase the components for that system last week. That is more than enough to play all my FPS games including CS:1.6 and CS:CZ.

BTW I work in a local shop part time. Its fun. :smile:


----------



## ShadowMaker

Ooooo lol that's pretty cool, :grin: 
lol Well, hey well you checked out my systems components and stuff, do you think windows vista should be installed on my computer? Did that vista check and says I should install Home Edition. Will it slow my computer or anything? I don't suppose I will lmao but vista looks really cool.

:smile:


----------



## TheMatt

If you like the looks there are Vista themes out there. Vista will very much slow down your machine. We don't install Vista at the shop unless a customer specifically requests it.


----------



## ShadowMaker

TheMatt said:


> If you like the looks there are Vista themes out there. Vista will very much slow down your machine. We don't install Vista at the shop unless a customer specifically requests it.


Oh really? wow... so it's kinda just a waist to install vista.
Well the theme idea I might really go for cause all I really want is the look everything else is just eh what ever you know?. :grin:

Oh by any chance will installing the theme cause any problems?


----------



## TheMatt

Usually not. Make sure the site you are getting the theme from is a reputable site and one thats not known for malware.


----------



## ShadowMaker

Do you know anyones I can trust?
I got a 1 site http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/59987691/


----------



## Rebellion88

Theres a download on download.com to make your XP look like Vista if your interested. Just search vista or themes should be there. Other applications like StyleXP can be used to skin your system but they may slow them down a bit so be careful.


----------



## TheMatt

Deviant Art is a good site, you can download stuff from there.


----------



## ShadowMaker

Oh ok thanks alot guys for you help .


----------



## TheMatt

You're welcome.


----------



## Rebellion88

Anytime feel free to come back if require anymore help or assistance.


----------



## ShadowMaker

Oh as a matter of fact, you just reminded me I do have another problem lol (sorry this is not in the right forum)
but I can't fully shutdown/restart my computer. When it shuts down or restarts and finished saying shuttinngdown/saving settings it enters into a blue screen error mode. like a blue screen of death saying a error has been encountered....? never happend before till a few months ago so lately I have been holding the power button to shut off the computer.
any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## TheMatt

What do the technical details of the of the error?


----------



## ShadowMaker

Oh well umm I going to have to wait till later around am cause my sister does not really know about that problem and if she sees a blue screen she will be like omfg and like probs won't let me use the comp anymore roflmao
but I'll copy down the detials of the error when I get the chance today


----------



## ShadowMaker

Here are the detials of the error.

A Problem has been detected and windows has beeen shut down to prevent damage.

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

If this is the first time......(skip)

Technical Information

*** Stop: 0x000000D1 (0x8500103C, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0xF72492A1)

*** NDIS.sys - Address F72492A1 base at F7248000, Date Steam 41107ec3




(I might of jotted down a mistake or 2 but i'm pretty sure it's all correct)


----------



## TheMatt

Go to http://update.microsoft.com/ and make sure you have all the latest updates including SP2.


----------



## ShadowMaker

ok well I did and it still has the same error =/


----------



## TheMatt

Unplug any USB devices and try to shut down.

Are you sure you have SP2 installed? If you right click on My Computer and select Properties, it will tell you what version of XP you have.

Do you have a Logitec Mouse?

Please start a new thread for this in Windows XP Support.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=10


----------



## ShadowMaker

I posted a new thread like you said.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/shutting-down-error-172593.html#post1018468


----------



## jiggamon

Rebellion88 said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF,
> 
> The graphics you currently have are integrated not dedicated, which means they share your systems resources and therefore are far from ideal for games and graphic intense applications. Having said that, its perfectly fine for office applications and surfing the web. It will probably run older games around 3/4 years old nothing thats came out in the last few years anyway.
> 
> Please can you list the make and model of your system and specifications if possible please.
> 
> Heres a list of models for the drivers, but without knowing the model of your computer I can't be exact, http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=1&CatID=1160


lol my name is dean too and i also have VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP but i can run most games i play World of Warcraft/ Call of Duty etc...


----------

